# Big Darby Creek Outing....



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The Ohio Smallmouth Alliance Meeting On The Water

Presentation: Lure Building, Spinnerbaits, tying flies, & painting jigs.

Date: Saturday June 4, 2011

Time: 8:00am

Location: Battelle Darby Creek Metro Park

Directions: From I-270 take the Georgesvill Rd Exit, go SW(away from Columbus) to Norton Rd and turn left. Then, next road is Alkire turn right onto Alkire road. Alkire turns a few times. Then, when you approach the park area go straight past the Darby Creek Drive. The next road to the right will be Gardener Rd. Turn Right and shortly after crossing the creek there is a picnic shelter area on the left. It is labeled as Little Darby Public Use Area 3711.

After the brief presentation on lure building we plan to fish the creeks. We will have maps so shuttles and floats can be planned so bring your canoe, kayak or waders and your fishing gear. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

See you then, Buckaroo. 
And if someone could teach me to bend a proper spinnbait loop, that'd be good. Mine are sloppy....effective, but sloppy.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like a great time! I will be paddling the coves of OBX that week but look fwd to reading all the posts about the outing.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

dang...i wont be able to make this one. too bad i really wanted to get involved.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

To be clear, this is open to everyone and we encourage all to come out and join us.


----------



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

i think i will come and check that out sounds like a good time....anyone know what the water leaval looks like out there?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Ill be joining in on this. 

As for water levels, I didnt the Trapper John's 6 mile run on monday with friends and family. The water was pretty fast in most parts, and if you know anything about that stretch, we never hit bottom once. There are still some nice stretches though where the water was pretty slow.

Also the week has been nice and hot and dry, so im sure its just about perfect to fish. Cant wait!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wate rlevels are PERFECT right now on the Darby.
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=03230500&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

bug, you are RIGHT on. i was down at battelle darby creek park for a training run today and the water level is as perfect as i've seen it this year.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Water looked pretty good at Harrisburg yesterday, a little high and muddy but not bad at all. Good luck guys, sounds like a fun day.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

haven't been on here in a while, glad i saw your post critter. sounds awesome i'll be down there.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

I think I'm going to make this and I look forward to meeting people.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Not sure if anyone is interested , but I do have 2 kayaks if someone needs one to float in. It was my first one, so it doesnt have any of the bells and whistles, but it floats! Just thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Man, that was TONS of fun. I want to thank the guys that came out and supported this little venue. I think we had about 13 folks at the lure buidling presentation and then 4 folks did some wading near the venue and then 6 of us paddled a 4.5 mile stretch of "busy" water. We didn't get into a hot bite, but I believe there was 10-12 fish caught and a few dandy ones in the mix. I got a nice 15 and we attempted a pic, but my boat passenger missed it somehow. No worries. I think Larry got big fish of the day with a dandy 16 and I know we can make that fish famous whenever Scappy can post it up. Great to meet up with some guys and make new friends. I look forward to our next float when the fish aren't so into the baby making mode.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

You mean my buffalo sucker on a lipless crank bait doesn't qualify for big fish?


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Just wanted to thank the Ohio Smallmouth Alliance for the event. I learned a great deal today and it was really nice to network with new people. Best of all I had an awesome time on the water. I look foward to fishing with any one of you down the road. Now back to checking on those baby back ribs I'm smoking on the grill for my wonderful wife.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

sounds awesome! i'm so disappointed i couldn't make it. im surprised to hear that the fishing was slow...the flow and level looked awesome this week and i figured you guys would slay em. i'm going out tomorrow morning with a buddy to our hot spot and hopefully there's some fish with food on their mind!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

It was a perfect day for fishing, the only thing is with all the high water we have had, spawning in the creeks seems to be really late. Out of the 4 fish I caught, 3 of them were stuffed full with eggs still. 

As for the guys that went, thanks for a good time. I really had a blast even if we werent on the fish like we wanted to be. No one got skunked, " Yes we will count yoru sucker fish for this, just not fish of the day " Just floating with a group like that was a good time, and am down for doing it some time soon. 

Anyone of you can shoot me a PM if you plan on doing a float or are headed out to the quarries, and I will try my best to be there.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

kyle, thanks again for inviting us to the presentation and the float. i learned some cool new things about lure making, it was very informing. i've never tried making my own but it looks fun. i think it would be really cool to catch a fish on something you made. saturday was a great experience and it was great meeting everyone. i share the same feeling as the other guys, anytime you want to get out on the water just catch me on here. i had a blast and am looking forward to meeting up again. the water level is great now just waiting for that spawn to be over so we can really slay'em. got those pics too. the first two are larry's and the second two are mine. wish we could have gotten pics of them all but that's ok maybe next time.

:B of the day.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

nice photos! i went out to my hot spot on the Darby this morning and only managed 1 rock bass and my bro got a 15" smallie. i really dont get it...the stretch usually yeilds at least a dozen great ones. cold front and the rain last night musta shut em down


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Here's one more picture from the outing. A few of the guys waded near the presentation site and they came across this dandy 16"r.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Hey anyone up for a float this weekend? Go up river maybe and end where we put in last time?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Hey anyone up for a float this weekend? Go up river maybe and end where we put in last time?


I could maybe do a float on Saturday. I would be up for the one north of what we did depending on weather and flow rate conditions.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I might be in for a Sunday, or a be back by 2 pm Saturday float.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I might be able to go either day, but my girl has travel softball games both days at five. As long as I'm home by then should be ok

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

StuckAtHome said:


> I might be able to go either day, but my girl has travel softball games both days at five. As long as I'm home by then should be ok
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


That should be fine, we got a late start last time and I think finished around 3. That noon sun makes people paddle more and castless for some reason.. So earlier the start the better I would say. Critter is going to watch the the water lvls, and go from there.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am thinking early. Ideally, I would like to be pitchin a bait no later than 7am.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Yet another fun trip fellas. The group of 4 pulled out around 25 fish. Some dinks were pulled in, most were in the 10-12 inch range though, with a few SM at 15.5, 16 ish, and one LM that was a smudge over 19. 

I would like to say thank you to Critter, and DC for yet another successful outting.


----------

